# Anyone using a red dot?



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I am tempted to try out the aim dot 9000 on my AR. Anyone have thoughts on this? Most of my shots are within 100 yrds or less so i figured this would be a good set up. I dont want to go over 500.00 dollars on a red dot so I did some research on this one and it seems like the best in that price range.

Thanks for the info

Dave


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I just put a red-dot sight on my Mossberg scatter gun hoping to give myself a good aim point for night time hunting. Took it out to the range and patterned it. Seemed to work great out to 50 yards. I also have one on an SKS. Only problem I have ever had with the red-dot was not being able to see it on really bright days. I should say, hard to see. Accuracy is there, provided that the dot itself is not too big. A 3MOA dot is 3 inches wide at 100 yards. At 300 yards it could cover a coyote. You should be fine at 100, but you won't be taking any long range shots.


----------



## Allfoul'dup (Jan 5, 2012)

Iv got the eotech and the magnifier on mine and love it but they can get a little pricey!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have an EOTech ready for a 50 beowulf upper. I went with something that had some battery life and not those ones that take the little flat ones. They give out in about 30 min. in the cold.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

JTKillough said:


> I just put a red-dot sight on my Mossberg scatter gun hoping to give myself a good aim point for night time hunting. Took it out to the range and patterned it. Seemed to work great out to 50 yards. I also have one on an SKS. Only problem I have ever had with the red-dot was not being able to see it on really bright days. I should say, hard to see. Accuracy is there, provided that the dot itself is not too big. A 3MOA dot is 3 inches wide at 100 yards. At 300 yards it could cover a coyote. You should be fine at 100, but you won't be taking any long range shots.


Great point on the size of the dot at distances Jim.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

I just got a Rem 870 12 gauge that came with a TruGlow Red/Green and took it for the first hunt today. Didnt shoot anything with it, but I was happy. The brightness is adjustable so it will work in the dark and not glare and take out all your sight. I havent had a bright day to check it out in yet but I like it so far.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I use a red dot on my S&W M&P 15-22.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

bar-d said:


> I use a red dot on my S&W M&P 15-22.


I just picked up an S&W M&P 15-22 in camouflage the other day. I put a sightmark red dot on it. What a sweet shooting and accurate gun !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well for me....I use one on my 20 guage Mossberg rifled barrel. It is just a cheapo made by BSA however.....I can group 5 rounds onto a paper plate at well over 200 yards and have done well out to 300 yards. Of course there is some droppage of about 6-8 inches at the 300 yard range. All this with a 20 gauge !! Shooting Partition Golds.

The biggest problem I have at the long ranges is the size of the dot. The further the target the larger the dot.

If however you are only using it out to 100 yards you should be more than happy. Check out the cheap one. I think you would be happy ! I was surprised !

BTW...most guys I tell this to scouf at me, however it is true.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's good to see you back Oac


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you Don. I appreciate the hello.

Daughter came home last Saturday. It is a blessing to have her home again !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad to hear it my friend.


----------



## Allfoul'dup (Jan 5, 2012)

Finally remembered to take a pic of my set up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

*I think you are too well equipped







*


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Nice set up you got! Thanks for the input everyone, I cant make up my mind if I want to go with a red dot or not. I know I would have some limits on range even with a 2moa dot, or maybe not i dont know never owned one. I wish i could use one for a day before I pay for one. I think if i get one ill go with aim point.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

On a call said:


> *I think you are too well equipped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what she said ! Welcome back buddy !! Good to see you posting again.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> That's what she said !


BAHAHAHA !!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The Aimpoints are very good. I have an Aimpoint Hunter model mounted on a Browing BAR in .30-06 set up for varmints. It uses a 1 MOA dot but needs to be adjusted periodically in low light. If I use it on morning hunts, I am always checking the dot brightness, because it disappears as the light grows stronger. Evening hunts the opposite is true. The big advantage with the higher end red dots is being able to use them in low light. Inexpensive ones reflect red to the eye, making it impossible to use in low light, which is precisely when hunting is best. As far as battery consumption, the Aimpoint claims 50,000 hours of battery life.

The EOTech is a quality unit. Have one on a custom JDJ .45/70 T/C Contender and it has held up under severe recoil over the years. Again, a 1" dot.

Red dots are not good for precision shooting, because the dots subtend more of a target than conventional crosshair scopes. But, if you want run and gun qualities, nothing acquires targets faster.

Our military uses both of these in various forms for good reason: Thier lives depend on them.

By the way, I just noticed the .45/70 Contender with the Bushnell HoloSight (made for Bushnell by EOTech) is pictured in my photo attached.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Thanks glenway I did not know they had 1moa dots for the aimpoint. I better stick to a scope if im gonna be out here in the west. When i retire in Florida ill have to get me a red dot for sure. How do you like that contender? Thats one good looking gun. How is the recoil on that 45-70?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

singlesix said:


> Thanks glenway I did not know they had 1moa dots for the aimpoint. I better stick to a scope if im gonna be out here in the west. When i retire in Florida ill have to get me a red dot for sure. How do you like that contender? Thats one good looking gun. How is the recoil on that 45-70?


I love the Contender - always have. Wish it could handle more pressure so I could use bottle-neck cartridges with more power but there's always the Encore.

Recoil with the .45/70 is substantial with all but factory fodder, which is loaded down to accommodate older firearms. As the bullet weights are increased, so is recoil. Most of the recoil is rearward and counter-clockwise, instead of upward (because of the porting.) I wish it had "gain" rifling, like the Smith & Wesson .460s or .500s but it doesn't. It takes some getting used to, because nothing's more difficult in shooting than to be able to relax with the trigger, while hanging on tight.

Recently loaded some 500-grain Hornady Interlocks - just for "fun." The best part is that nobody's going to volunteer to shoot all my ammo. A little of it goes a long way, if you know what I mean.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Yeah I could see where 500gr bullet would make some recoil, plus take any animal we have in this country. I had a friend that had a 45-70 in a break open (forget the manufacture) and I never did get a chance to shoot it. He said recoil wasnt bad,but i know he had factory ammo because he did not reload. I came close to buying an encore few years ago, i just love the looks and simplicity of those guns , i may still get one some day. So many wants and so little money thats how it goes.


----------

